# GoPro Hero10 Black



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Donutz said:


> The Hero10 is GoPro's newest addition to their line-up, and so far seems to have answered pretty much every criticism that people have had about the earlier models. It shoots up to 5.3K video and up to 240 FPS (not at the same time, though) for some great slo-mo or very fine detailed videos.
> 
> So, first, some background...
> 
> ...


The rear stabilisation looks pretty good. The footage looks average but like you said it's the transfer to YT. I'd imagine it's pretty sweet on computer. I have a GoPro Hero 7 Black and thinking about upgrading. It does the job pretty good and I have about 5 batteries for it. Heaps of video reviews saying Hero 10 has a tendency to overheat but in the snow whilst charging down the mountain it would be like being in a freezer. I find with my very limited technical ability that my best footage to use in SBF is I to do the run with stills at 1 second intervals. This gives me the highest resolution for a picture that I know how to do. I have some pretty good videos but I'm a bit too old to know how to get that into online format.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm going to try a higher frame rate when I get a chance. I've been going max resolution which limits my FPS, but if YT is downgrading the resolution anyway, I might as well try the other way around.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Decided to put the GoPro Hero 7 out for retirement the other day and grabbed a Hero 11 Black (with 3 Enduro Batteries)...., waiting for it to arrive. Watched heaps of reviews, battery life seams good with Enduro as well as performance in cold weather. My GoPro 7 worked really good a few months ago and could run a whole day with just one genuine GoPro battery (probably an hour of footage). In Japan (-20C) it was only lasting 30 min.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Received my GoPro H11 Black the other day. Ordered through GoPro and imported from their Singapore distribution Centre. Only took 5 days tracked and signed delivery. Pretty impressive speed through Au Customs.


----------

